# Light Bulb Replacement



## sazaisan (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an 06 GTO with an automatic transmission. The bulb that lights the gear indicator in the center console has burned out. Can someone tell me how to remove the center console to get at the light bulb? Thanks.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Check this pdf out:
http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/JHP_05_GTO_Sports_Binnacle_Kit-Install_Guide.pdf


----------

